

Does anyone know how well VC firms are doing? - mqt
http://venturebeat.com/2007/08/05/does-anyone-know-how-well-vc-firms-are-doing/

======
pg
Basically the answer is what it always is: the top ones are making insane
amounts of money, and most aren't making any money at all.

In a world like that, it's meaningless to talk about average returns. It's
like talking about the average net worth of a room containing Bill Gates and
twenty subsistence farmers.

